# Does this baby make me look fat?



## msturm (Sep 18, 2019)

LOL. The weather warmed up to 30 above, so I took my son on a walkabout with the dog in search of birds. We didn't see any grouse. We did see two hares but they were too smart. We covered about 4 miles on trail and off. This was a test run for the front mount newborn carrier. Seems to work good. I can still shoot pretty accurately. I love Alaska this time of year. Now to find those dang birds!










Have a good one!

Msturm


----------



## blindshooter (Sep 3, 2010)

msturm said:


> LOL. The weather warmed up to 30 above, so I took my son on a walkabout with the dog in search of birds. We didn't see any grouse. We did see two hares but they were too smart. We covered about 4 miles on trail and off. This was a test run for the front mount newborn carrier. Seems to work good. I can still shoot pretty accurately. I love Alaska this time of year. Now to find those dang birds!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is the way to train them up.
Good on you!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

Congratulations on your new son  I agree on Alaska being one of the greatest places to raise your family, it truly is a remarkable state.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Nice! I had a snugli like that for my daughter and Then she grew into a back pack carrier. That was great until she learned to steer by pulling my hair on the side she wanted to go.


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Looking good! The little one seems to be snug as a bug in a rug.

No worries as long as you turn your hip toward the camera like that!

And don't let anyone take a photo from behind!

Congratulations on the offspring! Best wishes to all the family!


----------



## Got Bands (May 12, 2016)

it won't be long and he'll be out shooting you


----------



## Royleonard (Jun 30, 2017)

Makes you look smart.Giving that boy a great start on the best education he could ask for!!


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Very awesome! You’re doing a great thing.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Congratulations Thanks for sharing your wonderful experience


----------



## vince4242 (Jan 11, 2016)

Very cool getting your baby out in the nature so early. I had a business trip to Alaska for a week and absolutely loved it! It was summer so I worked all day, ate dinner and then hiked until 1 in the morning and then after a second dinner and tried to get to sleep and then did it again day after day. By the end of the week I was so exhausted I was ready for real sleep but such a beautiful country!


----------



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

Awesomeness!


----------

